# Windows 7 Installation mit AMD Chipsatz - AHCI oder IDE



## Summerboy85 (4. Oktober 2009)

Meine Frage ist, ob ich Windows 7 im AHCI oder IDE Modus installieren soll. Aber ich sollte erstmal von vorne anfangen, damit ihr auch den Sachverhalt und meine Gedanken kennt.

Für den Arbeitskollegen meines Vaters sollte ich einen Office-Rechner bauen. Aufgrund der Aufrüstbarkeit in Zukunft hab ich als Grundlage ein AM3-System gewählt.
Die wichtigsten Komponenten:
Mainboard GigaByte GA-MA785GT-UD3 (AMD Chipsatz)
4 GB DDR3-1333 GeIL CL9
AMD Athlon X2 250
Samsung HD502HJ

Der Computer ist seit Freitag zusammengebaut und steht hier. Der Kollege will ihn aber erst, wenn Windows 7 raus ist, was ich ihm dann noch installieren soll. Ist bereits vorbestellt und kommt am 22.10. zu mir.

Da ich bereits mit der Win 7 RC1 einige Tests mit dem AMD Chipsatz und AHCI durchgeführt habe, kann ich folgende Beobachtungen machen:
- Installation keines extra AHCI-Treibers (MS-Treiber) --> DVD-Laufwerk wird von CDBurnerXP nicht erkannt.
- Nehme ich den AHCI RAID Treiber von Vista - egal ob ich ihn vor der Win 7 Installation schon lade oder erst nachträglich installiere, werden alle Laufwerke korrekt erkannt. Auch Einstellungen mit RAID Expert lassen sich machen (NCQ aktivieren etc.) *--Problem nur, dass es von AMD noch keinen offiziellen Win 7 AHCI RAID Treiber gibt, musste also den für Vista nehmen, der bisher aber ohne erkennbare Probleme läuft--*
- AMD stellt auf der Homepage (Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM) noch keinen Chipsatztreiber für Windows 7 bereit. Unter Motherboard/Integrated Video Driver erscheint unter dem Punkt Individual Drivers (Motherboard/Chipset) noch kein Windows 7. Für alles andere hat AMD schon offizielle Windows 7 Treiber. Nun bietet aber der Mainboard-Hersteller schon für Windows 7 ein Chipsatzpaket an. Also hab ich das mal installiert. Dieser installiert auch einen neuen AMD SATA AHCI Treiber. Allerdings erscheint die Festplatte nun als Wechsellaufwerk, das DVD-Laufwerk wird wieder nicht von CDBurnerXP erkannt und auch Einstellungen mittels RAID Expert sind nicht möglich, da die HDD von dem Programm nicht erkannt wird.

Mein Fazit aus den Beobachtungen ist nun, dass selbst für normales AHCI zu nutzen, auch ohne RAID-Verbund, der RAID AHCI Treiber notwendig ist. Und genau diesen gibt es von AMD noch nicht offiziell für Windows 7. Ich hoffe, das ändert sich noch bis zum 22.10., aber da AMD bekanntlich nicht die schnellsten sind, wüsste ich gerne, was ihr mir empfehlen würdet, falls von AMD nichts kommt bis dahin.

Sollte ich einfach auf Native IDE umstellen und AHCI ganz weg lassen und somit jeglichen Problemen aus dem Weg gehen? Oder notfalls einfach den AHCI RAID Treiber von Vista nehmen und riskieren, dass er nicht 100%ig kompatibel ist und vielleicht Probleme verursacht. Eigentlich wollte ich schon AHCI einstellen, weil IDE so langsam am Ende ist und spätestens, wenn schnelle SSD's erschwinglich werden, auch zum Falschenhals wird. Oder aber vielleicht doch besser IDE als ein vielleicht instabiler AHCI Treiber?

Ich hoffe ja, dass bis zum 22.10. seitens AMD noch ein AHCI RAID Treiber von AMD für Windows 7 rauskommt. Meine Frage bezieht sich nur auf die Situation, falls dies nicht der Fall sein sollte.

Bedanke mich im voraus für alle Antworten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2009)

Die SB7x0 arbeitet ohne Probleme mit dem Vista AHCI Treiber zusammen, von daher ists auch empfehlenswert, den AHCI Modus im BIOS an zu lassen.

Zu deinem CD-ROM Problem: schau mal ins BIOS, ob du die Option hast, 2 S-ATA Ports als IDE laufen zu lassen (normal sollte das möglich sein)


----------



## Summerboy85 (5. Oktober 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Zu deinem CD-ROM Problem: schau mal ins BIOS, ob du die Option hast, 2 S-ATA Ports als IDE laufen zu lassen (normal sollte das möglich sein)



Stimmt - die Möglichkeit gibt es auch bei diesem Board. Allerdings würde ich bei AHCI sowieso den RAID AHCI Treiber verwenden, den man bereits vor der Installation laden kann, da nur mit dem Treiber auch die HDD richtig erkannt wird und sich einstellen lässt.

Aber danke für die Antwort, dass der Vista Treiber problemlos möglich ist. Dann werd ich AHCI belassen und den Treiber nehmen, falls AMD bis dahin nicht einen anderen rausgebracht hat.


----------



## Summerboy85 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss das Thema nochmal rauskramen.

Es ist soweit - Windows 7 ist eingetroffen und auch AMD bietet seit diesem Monat neue Treiber an. Für Vista und Windows 7. Unterschieden wird jetzt in einem Paket RAID Treiber und einem AHCI Treiber.

Der aktuelle RAID-Treiber lässt sich bei der AHCI-Einstellung nicht mehr installieren. Hat AMD wohl so geändert, dass der neue RAID-Treiber wirklich nur noch bei RAID installiert werden kann.

Bliebe dann der neue AHCI-Treiber. Dieser lässt sich auch wunderbar installieren. Aber das gleiche wie bei dem AHCI-Treiber, den es bei GigaByte schon vorab zum laden gab. Festplatte wird als Wechsellaufwerk angezeigt, Optionen wie NCQ lassen sich nicht aktivieren (höchstens über die Registry) und noch schlimmer: Beim herunterfahren gibt es durch den Treiber mächtig Probleme. Der PC versucht herunterzufahren und sich auszuschalten, es macht aber klack und er läuft weiter. Das geht 2-3 mal so, bis er dann ausschaltet. Deintalliere ich den AHCI-Treiber, ist das Problem weg. Konnte ich bei meinem eigenen PC auch reproduzieren (hab ein 780G-Board).

AHCI oder besser gesagt der AHCI-Treiber von AMD scheint noch voll Kinderkrankheiten zu sein. Tja - was nun machen?  RAID einstellen, damit wieder alles funktioniert? Aber wie stell ich das am besten ein mit nur 1 Festplatte? Oder aber doch einfach auf "native IDE" umstellen und gut ist? Da zumindest der PC, um den es jetzt geht, nur ein Office-Rechner wird, dürfte von der Performance her egal sein ob IDE oder AHCI. Anders sieht es aus, wenn ich bald meinen eigenen PC komplett auf Windows 7 umstelle.

Bin dankbar für Tipps und Ideen zu meinem Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

Lass alles auf IDE laufen, damit hast du dioe wenigsten Probleme.


----------



## Summerboy85 (23. Oktober 2009)

Das stimmt - werd ich bei dem PC wohl auch machen. Wunder mich nur, dass AHCI, was es schon jahrelang gibt, noch nicht richtig ausgereift ist bzw. die Treiber noch nicht passen.

Spätestens bei erschwinglichen SSD's wird IDE die Bremse sein und AHCI unverzichtbar werden.

Entweder AMD arbeitet noch etwas am AHCI-Treiber weiter oder kennt vielleicht jemand einen Trick, ob man das mit einer Platte trotzdem irgendwie als RAID laufen lassen kann?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2009)

Schau im BIOS bzw ins Handbuch.
Bei AMD Chipsätzen kannst auch nur 4 Ports im AHCI/RAID Mode laufen lassen, 2 gehen auch als IDE.
Zum Teil ists permanent so.

Leider nicht bei jedem Board möglich.

Bei meinem MA78G-S2H hatte ich aber 'S-ATA 4/5 configure', wo ich die Option 'as S-ATA' oder 'As IDE' hatte.


----------



## Summerboy85 (23. Oktober 2009)

Klar - das geht auch hierbei, um z. B. das DVD-Laufwerk IDE laufen zu lassen.

Aber das löst die AHCI-Probleme nicht, wenn man die HDD daran betreiben will. Vorallem nicht mit dem Treiber, den AMD jetzt für Windows 7 rausgebracht hat. Ist Mist, dass der RAID-Treiber nicht mehr geht, sondern jetzt nur noch der spezielle AHCI. Früher war das ein Treiber für beides, jetzt sind die getrennt. Und damit die Probleme. Außer, jemand wüsste, wie man mit einer Festplatte und RAID was machen könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Oktober 2009)

AHCI kannst du genauso vergessen wie RAID.
Läuft nicht richtig, bringt nichts und man merkt nichts.


----------



## Summerboy85 (24. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Läuft nicht richtig, bringt nichts und man merkt nichts.



Da geb ich dir für den Otto-Normal-User recht. Aber sobald wirklich flotte SSD's erschwinglich werden, wird IDE eine Bremse sein. Daher fände ich es sinnvoll, wenn die Hersteller für AHCI mal ordentliche Treiber rausbringen. Zumal es AHCI schon seit Jahren gibt.


----------



## kfh (15. November 2009)

Summerboy85 schrieb:


> ...und noch schlimmer: Beim herunterfahren gibt es durch den Treiber mächtig Probleme. Der PC versucht herunterzufahren und sich auszuschalten, es macht aber klack und er läuft weiter. Das geht 2-3 mal so, bis er dann ausschaltet. Deintalliere ich den AHCI-Treiber, ist das Problem weg. Konnte ich bei meinem eigenen PC auch reproduzieren (hab ein 780G-Board).



Ich habe das selbe Phänomen mit meinem Asus M4A79XTD EVO (AMD 790X/SB750 Chipsatz). 
Wenn ich meine Festplatten im AHCI Mode laufen lasse, habe ich auch 3-4mal dieses klack-Geräuch beim Herunterfahren/Neustarten von Windows 7. Kling als ob die Festplatte ein paar mal ausgehen wollte und dann doch wieder anfährt. 

Bei einem Neustart kommt sogar noch hinzu, dass sich die Festplatte abschaltet und kurz darauf beim Bios Power On Self Test (POST) wieder anfährt. Gesund ist das sicherlich nicht.

Ich habe den AMD AHCI Treiber auf die neueste Version v9.10 aktualisiert, hat aber nichts gebracht. 

Hast du vielleicht inzwischen eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden? (Außer auf IDE zurück zu schalten  )

Gruß,
KFH


----------



## kfh (21. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr schon den neuen AHCI Driver v9.12 vom 2009-12-17 probiert? 
Bei mir hat er das Problem mit dem "Festplattenklacken" beim Herunterfahren/Neustarten gelöst! 

Download hier: 
Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Das AHCI nichts bringt stimmt so jetzt auch nicht, laut SisoftSaandra hast du schon Geschwindigkeits Vorteile aber die sind jetzt nicht trastich. Und das Hot plug and play braucht so gut wie niemand. Also ob du installierst bleibt denke ich jedem selbs überlassen, ich habe ihn und kann kein einzigen Nachteil finden.


----------

